# Dog sales for Christmas



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

Foreign gangs, rabies and appalling cruelty. The sickening truth about those cute Christmas puppies for sale on the internet | Mail Online


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hardly bears thinking about what these poor pups and the parents go through


----------

